# Tata Nano up in smoke!



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not ready for prime time

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/mar/25/nano-car-bursts-into-flames-raising-safety-fears/












> Minutes after the software engineer's wife and five-year-old son clambered out of the back seat, smoke from the engine, located in the Nano's rear, erupted into flames that engulfed the tiny car.


.


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, not sure I would pay $2,500 for a car that doesn't last the drive home from the dealer.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm that is not good, at least they arent having runaway issues like the toyotas were having...Though i guess your car suddenly bursting into flames isnt good, especially when there is not much car there to start with.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

That car is smokin........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

loserOlimbs said:


> Yeah, not sure I would pay $2,500 for a car that doesn't last the drive home from the dealer.


Of course, that's probably marginally better than a $20,000 Toyota that crashes into a building and kills you on the way home form the dealer!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Of course, that's probably marginally better than a $20,000 Toyota that crashes into a building and kills you on the way home form the dealer!


Well....one way to fix that is...MORE AIRBAGS! . More giant pillows to hit you in the face when you slam into something with that new Camry!


----------



## liciniusjack (Mar 29, 2010)

Tata Nano has not performed as it was expected to do. Even it is performing worse. Burning picture of Tata Nano may be a coincidence but it has a impact on Tata Nano. I think people give a Tata to Tata Nano..


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

I think credit should be given to Nano for engineering the car so that the passengers can get out quickly!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The same company that makes that car provides a significant amount of tech support.

How does _that_ make you feel?


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Was built by Tata motors- see what happens when you work for boobs


----------



## Alternatech (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.insideline.com/tata/nano/another-tata-nano-catches-fire.html

Another one in a month - thank goodness they aren't sold here in the USA


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.



> "The Nano has successfully passed the most stringent national and international safety and durability certifications."





> Tata officials said the car "has no design flaw."


Living in the land of denial...

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Even if it was reliable driving wise i still wouldn't think about it ,these ''things'' are getting dangerously small. Id much rather drive a 2 ton steel box because driving deaths are ridiculously high.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If our society spent as much on driver education/training, as we do on safety equipment on cars, the driving deaths would drop dramatically.

Our thinking, They must have died because the car was not big enough or there was not enough safety equipment installed, the reality is they died because one or both drivers made a mistake, driver error.

The fact that this will never change due to insurance companies and car manufacturers and Feds, I'm driving a big Pickup truck!

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> If our society spent as much on driver education/training, as we do on safety equipment on cars, the driving deaths would drop dramatically.
> 
> Our thinking, They must have died because the car was not big enough or there was not enough safety equipment installed, the reality is they died because one or both drivers made a mistake, driver error.
> 
> ...


Well i know that's the case so obviously i value my own life before any other or i wouldn't be driving such a steel mass. Some might say thats selfish but i might say their selfish but in the long run it's the responsibility of the driver to chose if he/she choses to get with the times or potentially die in a car crash at the will of another.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

True, this was clearly a mechanical failure of the vehicle though this rule that you have stated holds true. I got the living pants scared off of me on friday driving home from my school, when a large pickup truck (late 90s dodge ram if you must know) came barreling towards my 02 hyundai elantra. All i did was stop at a redlight, albeit a little quickly because the traffic light changed on me as i was approaching however the truck had plenty of room to see my car stop. Probably not paying attention as i watched him barreling towards me at about 40 mph and he must have had ABS/TCS or somthing as he was able to swerve into the turn lane at the last second which thankfully had noone in it. Thank goodness for both safety features however the driver does need to pay attention.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

new tech guy said:


> True, this was clearly a mechanical failure of the vehicle though this rule that you have stated holds true. I got the living pants scared off of me on friday driving home from my school, when a large pickup truck (late 90s dodge ram if you must know) came barreling towards my 02 hyundai elantra. All i did was stop at a redlight, albeit a little quickly because the traffic light changed on me as i was approaching however the truck had plenty of room to see my car stop. Probably not paying attention as i watched him barreling towards me at about 40 mph and he must have had ABS/TCS or somthing as he was able to swerve into the turn lane at the last second which thankfully had noone in it. Thank goodness for both safety features however the driver does need to pay attention.


My Grandmother going on 76 drives the same car in 06 model and drives me crazy as a passenger ,some how some way she has never been in a crash ,i'm starting to think she's bluffing or something to make me stay out of the Hyundai. That's a little car and the truck will destroy it no matter how much reinforcement it has because they follow weight quotas that's why i hate my grandmother driving that car. I drive Ford E 350 van all day and feel safe enough but id much rather drive a school bus or a bank truck or a tank if gas wasn't such a commodity.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Atcually if you read about those vehicles they have quite a bit of safety features, although mine does not have have ABS/TCS, it does have a front and side curtain airbag which is impressive for an econobox like that of the time. The part that really scared me was not so much the truck hitting me as it wouldve hit the rear but the fact that i was in front of the line of traffic and the frontmost vehicle in the intersection meaning i may have been pushed into the intersecting traffic. To be honest any new driver probably should drive a car like mine with no active safety features such as that so if your car does skid or lose control you learn how to control the car. They have perfected car safety features but have not perfected the driver. Also, to be honest the newer cars are actually safer than old. You may think its safer because of less damage but all of those crumple zones and such are actually meant to absorb energy taken from impact where an old car body will not crumple those transferring that energy to the driver/passenger which actually make the car more dangerous. Plus if you are jolted towards say your steering wheel or the door of your car things like airbags help as they again absorb impact. Much safer than your head smashing through the glass of your door or into the steering wheel which could mean a concussion.


----------

